# Tax slips from TD Waterhouse



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Couple questions for those who invest with the TD Waterhouse discount brokerage:

1) For TDB8150 (TD Investment Savings Account), because it is technically a mutual fund, which box number should I put the income that I received?

2) A week or two ago, TDW posted the T5 information. However, I noticed that it only includes my dividend information and not the interest income from my GICs. Does anyone know if TDW will provide another T5 for the GICs?

3) Typically, what is the timeframe to get the T3 and T5 from TDW?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

3> Depending on how good your mail is, you should get them no later than this week I'd imagine. TD always seems to wait right to the deadline before mailing.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

@ cainvest: Don't they just put it on the tax documents tab on e-Services? Or are you referring to the ETF providers?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

leeder said:


> @ cainvest: Don't they just put it on the tax documents tab on e-Services? Or are you referring to the ETF providers?


I'm not with TDW but I do still have one small TD fund so I get a T3 from them. It came in today or late last week.


----------



## habsfan59 (Oct 23, 2012)

I presume you are referring to non-registered accounts...! I am also with TDW and I received all of my T3 and T5 for ESeries Mutual Funds and Individual stocks for m non-registered account. Not sure why your account is taking so long. I would give them a call.


----------



## MichelR (Feb 22, 2014)

leeder said:


> @ cainvest: Don't they just put it on the tax documents tab on e-Services? Or are you referring to the ETF providers?


The only documents I get through e-Services are the RRSP contribution slips and the T5008. I get a T3 in the mail from TD Assets Management for the funds I hold in a non-registered account (about to move that now that I have the room in RRSP and TFSA accounts). I'd sure prefer to get all that electronically. The T3 always takes its sweet little time before getting here (it happened maybe once that I got it earlier than late February or early March).


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

leeder said:


> Couple questions for those who invest with the TD Waterhouse discount brokerage:
> 
> 1) For TDB8150 (TD Investment Savings Account), because it is technically a mutual fund, which box number should I put the income that I received?


... not sure I understand the question.

If you've received a T3 form for this MF, it should be clear already. If you are estimating what it should be so that you don't have to wait, I'd put it under Schedule 4, section 2 "Interest and other investment income".

Personally, with Netfile working so quickly, I'd wait until you get the T3 or followup with TD.




leeder said:


> 2) A week or two ago, TDW posted the T5 information. However, I noticed that it only includes my dividend information and not the interest income from my GICs. Does anyone know if TDW will provide another T5 for the GICs?


My understanding is that if the interest is over $50, then a T5 will be issued. Whether there is a slip or not and whether the interest has been paid yet or not, the tax payer is responsible for reporting the interest.

I've never had a GIC with TDW so beyond that, I can't comment.




leeder said:


> 3) Typically, what is the timeframe to get the T3 and T5 from TDW?


It depends on your investments and how quickly the source companies report the needed info.

Since I have a mix of investments, last year I downloaded my first T5 available online through eServices in Feb along with the annual trading summary. The last T5 was downloaded the first week of March. 

My first T3 was downloaded mid March and the last the third week of March (though I think it was available earlier). [The last by a long shot to report by a long shot was my ETF/trusts.]


So far this year I have the annual trading summary plus on T5.

If they are being mailed to you - then there's the time it takes Canada Post to deliver.

Cheers


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

@ Eclectic: Last year, I didn't receive the T3 form for the TD Investment Savings Account. I didn't accrue a whole lot of interest, and, out of sheer ignorance, I put it into the T5 - Interest from Canadian Source. I want to get it right this year; in case they don't send the T3 to me this year, I want to make sure I know which box to put it.

As for the GIC information, by my calculation, I should have accrued more than $50 interest. I would've thought the T5 that TDW provided, in Feb, would contain the interest from my GIC. Instead, it only contains the dividend info.

I guess I'll give TDW a call today and clear the air.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^^

Interest from Canadian sources is the same and is taxed the same, regardless of whether it's reported from a T slip or Schedule 4, Section 2. So key issue CRA would be worried about (i.e. failing to disclose interest income) has been taken care of.

If it helps you remember what it is, feel free to report it as a T5, box 13 (see example from CRA from this web link).
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/t5/t5-e.html

Just make sure you have something in your notes to remind yourself that you didn't receive the T slip, in case you are asked to produce it.


The reason I personally would use Schedule 4, Section 2 in addition to number entry, there is space to add a label. This can make the return self-documenting. For example, "TDB8150 Interest - a T5 slip was not sent .................. $68.79".


Choose whatever method you are more comfortable with as it's really the same thing.


As for calling TDW to clear the air, that's a good idea as they should be able to tell you whether they generate GIC interest forms separately, on what schedule and for what amounts.


Cheers


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

TD8150 is merely purchased through the mutual fund order screen
it is a cdic insured savings account
i received a T5 for mine already


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I called up TDW in regards to the Canadian interest accrued (yet not paid out) from my GICs. It was always my understanding that, even though the GICs have not matured and I have not received the payout, I would need to include the taxes accrued up to Dec 31. However, I gave TDW a call, and they say that they won't produce a tax slip because the GIC has not matured and has not paid the interest out yet. The rep confirmed with his back office tax dept that I don't have to record the interest until it matures. Is that right? It definitely bucks my understanding of the GIC tax implications.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

In terms of reporting accrued interest that has not been paid on the current year tax return, your understanding is correct.
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/rprtng-ncm/lns101-170/121/bnk-eng.html

Someone else posted that an indexed GIC that depends on underlying stock only had to report the interest when it is paid. So unless the GIC is indexed or the interest is less than $50, I would expect a T5.

http://blog.taxresource.ca/understanding-interest-income-tax/


As I say, if you don't want to bother fighting the system, as long as you are confident in the calculations, you can report the interest income.

Cheers


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

:dejection:

Calculating is not a problem -- just a pain in the butt, since it's not just one GIC I have to calculate.


----------



## DenisD (Apr 19, 2009)

And then, when you finally do get the T5, CRA will want to know why you're not reporting the interest therein. :distress:


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

T5, I have. But, like I mentioned, it only reports the dividend information. I called them just now for the second time today, just to make sure it wasn't the rep I was dealing with. It seems that TDW just doesn't report interest on GICs on the T5 slip. What really bugged me when I first called them today was that the rep kept telling me it's not taxed until I've earned the interest and that he verified that with the tax dept at TDW. Sooo wrong there!

Oh well... I've calculated out the interest on my GICs (no thanks to TDW)


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

DenisD said:


> And then, when you finally do get the T5, CRA will want to know why you're not reporting the interest therein. :distress:


Maybe ... the OP seems to prefer reporting as T5 slip so the only question CRA would have in that situation is why they don't have a record of the T5.

For the way I posted up thread - there is a chance CRA might read the label, which clearly spells out it's interest from a missing T5.


Either way - as long as one has note in case it's years later when the questions come up, it's tedious but not as bad as other situations like trying to figure out how much RoC a trust paid, through two buyouts and a share spin-off!


Cheers


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

leeder said:


> T5, I have. But, like I mentioned, it only reports the dividend information. I called them just now for the second time today, just to make sure it wasn't the rep I was dealing with. It seems that TDW just doesn't report interest on GICs on the T5 slip. What really bugged me when I first called them today was that the rep kept telling me it's not taxed until I've earned the interest and that he verified that with the tax dept at TDW. Sooo wrong there!
> 
> Oh well... I've calculated out the interest on my GICs (no thanks to TDW)


On the assumption* that GIC is over a year old, I would suggest challenging TDW on that. Every brokerage I know includes accrued interest on compound GICs on their T5s and defines it as such, never mind interest from standard GICs. It is just plain wrong. I do taxes for a family member that has compound GICs and Scotia iTrade reports accrued interest on their T5 (along with Cdn dividends, etc, etc).

* Accrued interest is only calculated and declared on the anniversary date of the GIC. Thus a GIC purchased in 2013 would not yet have accrued interest declared (and not show up until the 2014 tax year).


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

AltaRed said:


> On the assumption* that GIC is over a year old, I would suggest challenging TDW on that. Every brokerage I know includes accrued interest on compound GICs on their T5s and defines it as such, never mind interest from standard GICs. It is just plain wrong. I do taxes for a family member that has compound GICs and Scotia iTrade reports accrued interest on their T5 (along with Cdn dividends, etc, etc).
> 
> * Accrued interest is only calculated and declared on the anniversary date of the GIC. Thus a GIC purchased in 2013 would not yet have accrued interest declared (and not show up until the 2014 tax year).


Unfortunately, I bought all three GICs last summer, so it's not more than a year old. I have a one year annual @ 1.85% and two- & three-year compound at 1.95% and 2.22%, respectively. I'm rather surprised their justification was "we just don't do it until it's been earned and paid out". If I had purchased these through a bank, I definitely would've gotten a T5 slip for all interest accrued for sure.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hmmmm .... I wonder if it's because it is only a partial year and it doesn't go over some threshhold.
Either way, I agree they should be providing a T5 (either a separate one or one that the summary document breaks down the GICs versus other investments.

If you decide to tackle them on it, here are some links to provide ammunition that other brokers are providing this.
https://www.cibc.com/ca/gic/article-tools/you-your-gic-and-your-t5.html

Actually, re-reading the CIBC link, it says:


> Accrued interest is reported to the anniversary date of the GIC's issue.


So maybe the rep and back end folks didn't communicate all that well.

Other Links:
http://www.sunlife.ca/advisor/v/ind...bd2d09fRCRD&vgnextfmt=default&vgnLocale=en_CA
http://td.intelliresponse.com/easyw...id=914&question=How+are+the+GIC+returns+taxed


Cheers


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I was reading this article from CRA: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/rprtng-ncm/lns101-170/121/bnk-eng.html

The particular paragraph I was interested was: 

Report the interest you earned during each complete investment year.

For example, if you made a long-term investment on July 1, 2012, report on your return for 2013 the interest that accumulated to the end of June 2013, even if you do not receive a T5 slip. Report the interest from July 2013 to June 2014 on your 2014 return.

The way I interpret is that, if I made my purchase on August 19, 2013, then I don't report the Aug 19, 2013-Aug 18, 2014 interest until the 2014 tax year. Now, I'm just confused... :confused2:


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Reporting the year's worth of interest on the anniversary (i.e 2014 tax year) matches the CIBC info and the CRA link.

If you still have doubts, this tax resource says:


> If you purchase GICs or other interest bearing securities you must declare and report the interest that has *accrued to the anniversary date* of your original purchase.


http://blog.taxresource.ca/understanding-interest-income-tax/

The example matches as the purchase is July 2008 but the first reported interest is on the 2009 tax return.


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

leeder said:


> 1) For TDB8150 (TD Investment Savings Account), because it is technically a mutual fund, which box number should I put the income that I received?


This is an old thread but I want to clarify a misconception.

*TDB8150 is not a mutual fund*. None of the ISAs are, as spelled out by Scotiabank on this web page. The ISAs are CDIC eligible bank deposits, not 'money market mutual funds'.

The ISAs like TDB8150 and DYN1300, should produce T5 slips that show all the interest income as long as the interest exceeds $50. They will not issue T3 because they are not mutual funds or trusts.

For those of you holding ISAs in non-registered accounts... have you been receiving T5's from them?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

james4beach said:


> For those of you holding ISAs in non-registered accounts... have you been receiving T5's from them?


Yes.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> ...For those of you holding ISAs in non-registered accounts... have you been receiving T5's from them?


TDDI hasn't issued ours yet. We do have a summary of investment income and one T5 from them, but not for TDB8150 or any of the REIT's yet.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies! I remember in one past year, the TDB8150 interest showed up on a separate T5.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Spudd said:


> james4beach said:
> 
> 
> > ... For those of you holding ISAs in non-registered accounts... have you been receiving T5's from them?
> ...


No for about three years running ... though it's less than $50 so I suspect I will receive one if/when it ever hits or exceeds $50.

Fortunately the first line item on the following month's summary statement lists the number of units received as well as a conversion to cash. For example, 0.120 units received with a value of $1.20.

A bit tedious but not that difficult to plug the twelve monthly numbers in then have Excel add them up.


Cheers


*PS*

From the posts I have read, it seems no different than regular taxable bank interest on deposits. Be under $50 then one has to add it to the tax return oneself. Those over $50 receive a T5 slip.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I've always gotten a separate T5 for ISAs (not from the brokerage) and I believe the threshold is $50 just like banks. Examples: I get a T5 from BMO for my AAT770 and a T5 from Hollis Bank for my DYN500. The T5s come by first week in March just like all other T5s (if one is going to be issued).


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Just noticed the 2017 Tax Slips (T5, T5008, Investment Summary, Trading Summary) are now available online at TDDI.

I guess it's time to install my Turbo Tax program and see what the damage will be.

ltr


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> ... The ISAs like TDB8150 and DYN1300, should produce T5 slips that show all the interest income as long as the interest exceeds $50. They will not issue T3 because they are not mutual funds or trusts.
> 
> For those of you holding ISAs in non-registered accounts... have you been receiving T5's from them?


Never so far ... but I am pretty sure the $$ paid have always been under $50 as I don't leave a lot of cash laying around.


Cheers


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I strongly suggest folks log onto their CRA MyAccount before finalizing their tax return to make sure they have everything the CRA has. I've had a few occasions where I hadn't received one by mail. You may also find it helpful (?) that the T5008's TDDI submits to the CRA are individual by stock, not the roll-up that you get from TDDI. Unfortunately the CRA site is a bit of a PITA. 
I am leery and have not yet tried to auto-fill from the CRA - I prefer to control what gets put onto my T1.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree that logging in to CRA MyAccount is a good check and balance. I doubt an FI would report something to CRA that wasn't also on a T5 or T3, but one never knows for sure. Besides, the taxpayer still has an obligation to report income that was not reported on a tax slip. Example: I report about $2 of interest from one long unused account in the place on the schedule that is provided for that.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tip about TDDI slips being posted. I haven't checked to see whether my ISA interest income is included, but I had over $100 of TDB8150 interest so I'm hoping it shows up.

I like the tip about checking CRA MyAccount. I'll do that too.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Thanks for the tip about TDDI slips being posted. I haven't checked to see whether my ISA interest income is included, but I had over $100 of TDB8150 interest so I'm hoping it shows up.
> 
> I like the tip about checking CRA MyAccount. I'll do that too.


ISAs are likely issued separately from brokerage tax slips. They are in the case of BMO and Scotia because they come from a different FI than the brokerage subsidiary.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Thanks for the tip about TDDI slips being posted. I haven't checked to see whether my ISA interest income is included, but I had over $100 of TDB8150 interest so I'm hoping it shows up.
> 
> I like the tip about checking CRA MyAccount. I'll do that too.


Yeah, with TDDI, the HISA TDB8150 is considered a mutual fund and its T5 is usually snail mailed each year around the first week in March.

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, with TDDI, the HISA TDB8150 is considered a mutual fund and its T5 is usually snail mailed each year around the first week in March.


Snail mail separately? Does that mean the electronic T5 that TD just posted won't include TDB8150's interest?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> ... I am leery and have not yet tried to auto-fill from the CRA - I prefer to control what gets put onto my T1.


Hmmm ... autofill does not destroy the documents at source, right?

What about making a backup copy of the return in a sub-folder then running the autofill?
Or if you are really worried - use a different tax package to do the autofill than the return?


Cheers


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Snail mail separately? Does that mean the electronic T5 that TD just posted won't include TDB8150's interest?


It won't be on the brokerage T5.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Snail mail separately? Does that mean the electronic T5 that TD just posted won't include TDB8150's interest?


Correct. You have to wait for the snail mail unless TDDI has changed something this year.

ltr


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

If one is in a hurry for some reason - it's something like 12 line items from the monthly statements to plug into a spreadsheet to the get the total. :biggrin:


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The worst part are those T3s that have to come all the way from iShares, BMO, Vanguard, etc. They're always so late... last minute, really.

The ETF industry would do themselves a huge favour if they can find a way to get that tax data out faster.

Over the years I have come to love the idea of holding ETFs in tax shelters only, and non-registered accounts seem best for individually held stocks, and GICs. Interestingly it was my move to the US that forced me to only hold individual stocks (never ETFs) in non-reg, and it's made my life simpler.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It is my understanding that 'trusts', aka flow-throughs, need extra time after Feb 28 to finalize their tax data (that they don't necessarily get until Feb 28 either) before they can issue T3 slips. The same would apply to a testamentary trust in which tax slip data would need to come in before T3 tax slips could be issued to beneficiaries by the end of March. Heaven knows how a testamentary trust handles T3 tax slips they also would be waiting for. I've never had to go down that path as an executor.

So... my point being, while Mar 31 seems awfully late, trusts do need some time after Feb 28 to finalize their own "accounts" for preparation of their T3 tax slips. BUT it always makes for a very tight schedule for Canadians resident in the USA to file their US tax* returns by Apr 15th, and particularly if their Canadian T3's come by snail mail!!!!!! The very least firms should do is to issue tax slips by PDF electronically.

* What my accountants used to do is to issue payment for estimated taxes due by April 15th and file for an extension to June 15th for actual filing of the finalized tax return, along with an additional amounts due, or to be refunded. We always errored on paying too much on Apr 15th to avoid interest penalties and then claw it back on the June return. What a ridiculous set of hoops one was jumping through......


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> The worst part are those T3s that have to come all the way from iShares, BMO, Vanguard, etc. They're always so late... last minute, really.
> The ETF industry would do themselves a huge favour if they can find a way to get that tax data out faster ...


I guess it is a matter of perspective ... the deadline to have them in the mail is apparently March 31st. 
From what I recall, I am usually downloading the online copy by mid-March at the latest. 

Faster is better though ...




james4beach said:


> ... Over the years I have come to love the idea of holding ETFs in tax shelters only, and non-registered accounts seem best for individually held stocks, and GICs. Interestingly it was my move to the US that forced me to only hold individual stocks (never ETFs) in non-reg, and it's made my life simpler.


Interesting shift as I recall many posting they take this strategy over the years.

Unless one can fit all of the ETFs one wants in a TFSA or decides to go with an ETF that does not pay income - the RRSP/RRIF part likely won't last forever.


Cheers


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I just got the T5 from TD for my TDB8152 (US$) accounts. They haven't filled in the currency box to specify that it is USD, but it has been my assumption that they report $US.

...Until I got my T5 from Tangerine for US$ GICs. In that T5 they do fill in the currency box and identify the income as CAD. I thought there was a mistake and I called them. They said no, no mistake. They convert the actual US$ amount to CA$ using the BOC's year average figure and they do this because the CRA requires them to.

So now I have doubt in my mind what TD is actually reporting. Do they report actual USD? Why don't they fill in the currency box to report the currency? If it's blank, shouldn't I assume the amount is CAD?

I will have to call them and ask, I guess. Anyone already done that and know for sure what TD does?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

gardner said:


> I will have to call them and ask, I guess. Anyone already done that and know for sure what TD does?


Could you go to your x12 month-end statements and add the interest up and that would tell you whether it was US or CDN?

ltr


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I have found that it varies per institution. My take is that unless the currency box is noted as USD, the data has been converted to CAD at the BoC average annual rate (or even aggregated monthly rates that BoC also provides). From Scotia iTrade, the T5 I got on my USD account was stated as USD. But the small amounts of account USD interest that was on a separate T5 was converted to CAD already. As LTR said, you need to do some representative adding from 12 account statements to be sure. It is a bit of a mess to say the least.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Question - is there a separate T5 slip for the TDW US account on US dividends? That's the only info I'm waiting for, not sure if others have received it yet.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

leeder said:


> Question - is there a separate T5 slip for the TDW US account on US dividends? That's the only info I'm waiting for, not sure if others have received it yet.


Generally speaking, brokerages separate the CAD and USD sub-accounts into separate T5s due to the currency difference.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Our T5 for the US side of our TDDI trading account was available online Feb. 11, same date as the T5 for the Cdn side.
(as were the Trading Summary and T5008 for both sides).

Although this says T5 are available Feb. 28: https://www.td.com/ca/document/PDF/direct-investing/tax-schedule.pdf


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Regarding the ISA, such as TDB8150:

The interest income earned on these confuses me. As of today (March 18), nowhere in eServices do I see the approx $200 of interest income from TDB8150 & friends. I have T5 slips in eServices, but they only show dividends and GIC accrued interest -- not ISA interest.

Logging into CRA My Account, I found yet another T5 from "TD Asset Management" for around $200. I'm assuming this is my TDB8150 & friends just based on the number being similar to the monthly interest I've manually added up from my monthly statements.

For others holding these ISAs. Do you see any T5 for them in eServices? Or is this separate T5 from TDAM the one?

It's like a scavenger hunt!


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Regarding the ISA, such as TDB8150:
> 
> The interest income earned on these confuses me. As of today (March 18), nowhere in eServices do I see the approx $200 of interest income from TDB8150 & friends. I have T5 slips in eServices, but they only show dividends and GIC accrued interest -- not ISA interest.
> 
> ...


The T5 Tax Slip for TDB8150 ISA is never available from TDDI on its e-services page. 

It is mailed through snail mail from TDAM and usually received the last day of February.

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

like_to_retire said:


> The T5 Tax Slip for TDB8150 ISA is never available from TDDI on its e-services page.
> 
> It is mailed through snail mail from TDAM and usually received the last day of February.


Thanks. That's interesting that this slip is never available electronically and only by postal mail.

It's also hard to tell from monthly statements how much interest I've accumulated during the year. I can only find this in the Activity section of each monthly report (reinvested units = interest earned). Is there any place where earned ISA interest shows up in an easier-to-read way?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Interest on ISAs within any brokerage (to my knowledge) comes from mutual fund operations (as LTR noted) and is not issued by the brokerage itself. My ISA interest from DYN400 and DYN500 in my Scotia iTrade accounts is on T5 tax slips issued snail mail by ADS Bank (formerly Hollis Bank).


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Thanks. That's interesting that this slip is never available electronically and only by postal mail.
> 
> It's also hard to tell from monthly statements how much interest I've accumulated during the year. I can only find this in the Activity section of each monthly report (reinvested units = interest earned). Is there any place where earned ISA interest shows up in an easier-to-read way?


Wait for your tax slip OR if it is under $50, you may not get a T5 at all. The asset (mutual fund) management businesses have yet to enter the current century.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

got my 8150 by mail about 4-5 weeks ago, there is no electronic version

mine says "TD INV SAVINGS ACCT" on the description 

you should have yours by now james


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Regarding the ISA, such as TDB8150:
> 
> The interest income earned on these confuses me. As of today (March 18), nowhere in eServices do I see the approx $200 of interest income from TDB8150 & friends. I have T5 slips in eServices, but they only show dividends and GIC accrued interest -- not ISA interest.
> 
> It's like a scavenger hunt!


James, you should look in your e-services account at TDDI and you'll see a new document this year called Tax Package that was put there two days ago. 

It outlines all the slips and their dates of arrival and you'll also find on the last couple pages your gain and loss statement just like a T5008, except it also shows all your cost base values, trading costs and gain/loss to report including how long you held the securities, etc. 

On the last page you'll see that their records show you owned an ISA that wasn't part of the TD Wealth TDDI group and that the issuer would send you a T5 slip.

ltr


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> ... It's also hard to tell from monthly statements how much interest I've accumulated during the year. I can only find this in the Activity section of each monthly report (reinvested units = interest earned). Is there any place where earned ISA interest shows up in an easier-to-read way?


If you really can't wait for your slip: First, do you download the 12 months of the previous year's account statements as a single pdf file early each following year? You should. If you do, you can use the find function of Adobe to easily search for each month's payment. I own TDB8150. If you use "ISA-TDB" as the search criteria, it will bring you to the payment entry for each month, you will see VALUE=$130.41 (etc.) that is the month's interest, just wrtie down the value for each month and add them up.
I've never bothered for TDB8105 till now, but I use the Adobe search function when I want to find drip's for a particular stock, etc. It is a useful function.


----------



## DenisD (Apr 19, 2009)

james4beach said:


> That's interesting that this slip is never available electronically and only by postal mail.


Well, you can get it electronically via CRA AutoFill. But I suppose that's nitpicking.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

DenisD said:


> Well, you can get it electronically via CRA AutoFill. But I suppose that's nitpicking.


For snowbirds, or other folks who don't have ready (or timely) access to snail mail, I would just look at the T5 on MyAccount (don't even need to use AutoFill).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I think CRA MyAccount _does_ show this T5 for the ISA, with the text "TD Asset Management".

I won't have a chance to check my postal mail for another couple of weeks since I am currently in the US.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Got my second T3 at TDDI eDocuments today, but there's still one more to come for Vanguard and BMO ETFs. Last year was the first year I have had to wait for a third one and now again this year.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Still waiting for my last T3 for BMO & Vanguard. Yesterday I went to My Account at CRA and they are there. Interesting that TDDI has the info and has sent it to CRA, but has still not published a T3 in WebBroker.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Same here. TDDI & CRA have the VSC T3, but only the CRA is showing the VXC slip at this time.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I downloaded my last T3 from BMO IL on Mar 22nd (for a few REITs and a Blackrock ETF) and I have just Netfiled my T1.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I haven't received T3 of VCN yet. However, I have received T3 of ZPR.


----------

